# Workbench Thoughts



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm starting to put together a small woodshop in my basement and the first thing I need to do is build a workbench. I need something somewhat small and portable because I'm in a rental house that I dont plan on staying in forever and I'll want to take it with me. Also a $1000 custom woodworkers bench just isnt in the budget right now. I'd rather spend the money on more tools. My first thought was to just build a sturdy base and mount a solid core door on it but after doing some research I found some plans that may fit the bill a little better. These plans offer a sturdy bench with the addition of a vice and a tail vice. Thought I would come here and get the thoughts of the pros on this bench. What are the pros and cons of this bench?

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/03/04/tom-s-torsion-box-workbench.aspx


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*You might try something like this*

BB,
I built this little bench from recycled douglas fir glue laminated beams. I've only got about twelve hours into it and it's fairly functional although a little light. What I've learned is that heavy is good when it comes to woodworking benches. I find the slide out supports very useful in conjunction with the side vise for holding boards on edge.

Everything is M & T construction, just a little rustic. The top is 24" x 60" x 2-1/2". I would guess that it weighs about 225 lbs. 

Bret


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice Bret.

Bass,being mobile....give some thought to a top similar to Brets,thrown up on two C-Man mech. tool bxs.Make it as long as you want.Its not a permanent solution.....but does cut to the chase rather quickly.Later when you have the space/time a nice formal bench can be const.I like the roll-around bxs. in the assembly area,end of day they get pushed under main bench.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Workbench*

Sturdy, heavy and relatively inexpensive


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/tony-b-5040/albums/workbench/


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Tony B said:


> Sturdy, heavy and relatively inexpensive
> 
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/tony-b-5040/albums/workbench/


 
How has that Harbor Freight vice held up? I dont typically buy tools from there with the exception of clamps and other small items but was thinking at 33 bucks, that vice would be perfect for this project, regardless of what design I choose to go with. I also like the addition of the recepticles. I only have one in the area of the basement where I'm putting my shop so I'll have to use an extension cord for everything. I absolutely hate having to keep plugging and unplugging tools. I'm gonna pick up some lumber and put something together this weekend. I have to have a bench. I'll let you all know what I decide.

By the way, this site has become like crack for me. I cant get enough. I am on here all the time. I have learned so much just by reading here. I can only hope to be half as good as some of the craftsmen on here!!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*BassBlaster*

How has that Harbor Freight vice held up?
*Typical of HF - It lasted about 2 days. The handle wont release by itself when I turn on it. I have to play around with the lever to use it. I just never got around to returning it. *

I also like the addition of the recepticles. 
*I do that with all of my work benches. High enough so I dont have to bend and protected by the bech top overhang. Absolutely no reason to not unplug when changing router bits, drill bits etc.*

*If you decide to go along with this bench, feel free to call me with any questions. My tel. number is on my website.*


----------



## onewaydave (Feb 16, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> ...What I've learned is that heavy is good when it comes to woodworking benches...Bret


Absolutely agree! Nothing more frustrating than a bench skiddling across the floor. 

My Dad built a 2x4 bench in the 50's or so. I still have it. The top is laminated 2x4s 3 1/2" thick that survived 60 years of abuse from 2 motorhead boys that had no respect.

Dave.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm heavy. I built a nice bench a year ago. I was a bit disturbed when it actually moved a bit last week while working on something. So, now I'm thinking about adding two 3/4s plywood lamimated together to the top and adding mdf. Then cut off 1.5 inches from the legs. Add some trim to the edges to make it look neat.


----------



## USA#1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I built this nice bench just a couple of weeks ago. http://www.plansnow.com/wwrkbnch.html I used a steel door I found off of craigslist for 20 bucks and then used 3/4 plywood to cover the door I painted it white when I was done. The whole porject cost me less than a 100 dollars. However, I didn't build the drawers mainly they looked beyond my skill set. I am brand new to wood working and wanted to start by building something that looked easy. The plans I purchased from Plans Now couldn't have been easier for me to follow. I have since built a tool stand and now getting ready to build my daughters a swing play set. I hope this helps.
Leo


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

USA#1 - that is the table I built. And I also did not make the drawers, that is until I though that I needed a challenge. So I bought the wood and a dado bit set and built them. I learned alot from the experience and it is not difficult!! The plans are well writted.

So, I would do it!!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Workbench*



wsommariva said:


> Hmmm heavy. I built a nice bench a year ago. I was a bit disturbed when it actually moved a bit last week while working on something. So, now I'm thinking about adding two 3/4s plywood lamimated together to the top and adding mdf. Then cut off 1.5 inches from the legs. Add some trim to the edges to make it look neat.


One of my workbenched is just at you are speaking of.
2 pieces of 3/4 ply, 2' wide x 4' long with a top surface of 3/4" MDF screwed to the ply. You can kinda see one of them in my shop pics.
Just make sure your frame work is sturdy enough to hold the weight. Cause you know if you have a 3" top your gonna want to put heavy stuff on it sooner or later. :laughing:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*pipe clamp vise*

Here is a quick easy pipe clamp vise I added to my saw table. I've got storage cabinets full of tools and two table saws all fastened together in this one big unit which must weigh over 1400 lbs, When things are locked in this vise they don't move. 

Bret


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*



Lola Ranch said:


> Here is a quick easy pipe clamp vise I added to my saw table. I've got storage cabinets full of tools and two table saws all fastened together in this one big unit which must weigh over 1400 lbs, When things are locked in this vise they don't move.
> 
> Bret


Hey what a setup. You and woodnthings should compare notes. He has an AWSOME table saw setup.

I have seen those pipe clamps used in a workbench before. Nice.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Hey what a setup. You and woodnthings should compare notes. He has an AWSOME table saw setup.
> 
> I have seen those pipe clamps used in a workbench before. Nice.


This pipe clamp vise was very easy and quick to build which I did last Saturday. I should have done it long ago because I can't believe how much I've used it already.

Bret


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Lola Ranch,

How did you fasten the various tables together? Or are they heavy enough (sounds like it) to sit next to each other and not move.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

wilbwworker said:


> Hey Lola Ranch,
> 
> How did you fasten the various tables together? Or are they heavy enough (sounds like it) to sit next to each other and not move.


The two saws and all the storage cabinets are all screwed together. I use the new clamp vise again today, hand planing a glued panel. I was working up a sweat but the bench is rock solid, zero movement.

Bret


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Lola Ranch said:


> BB,
> I built this little bench from recycled douglas fir glue laminated beams. I've only got about twelve hours into it and it's fairly functional although a little light. What I've learned is that heavy is good when it comes to woodworking benches. I find the slide out supports very useful in conjunction with the side vise for holding boards on edge.
> 
> Everything is M & T construction, just a little rustic. The top is 24" x 60" x 2-1/2". I would guess that it weighs about 225 lbs.
> ...


Bret, in that picture of your bench, what's the tool with the axe handle? It looks almost like a giant spatula, but I'm sure you're doing more in your shop than making huge pancakes.


----------

